# Must read book: stroke survivor, hope/understanding/coping



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

*My Stroke of Insight: A Brain Scientist's Personal Journey*
Jill Bolte Taylor, Ph.D.
2006

Must read in understanding the mind. Left brain, right brain, plasticity of the brain. Told by a neuroscientist who had a stroke and experienced separation of the "chatter" in her left brain from a "euphoria and oneness" with the world in her right brain. She talks of how her body becomes from "solid" to "fluid" with no boundaries.

Some of this is DP-like, some of it is scary, but it is hopeful as well. You would never know from the video that this woman had a stroke. I HIGHLY recommend this. It is directed at the layperson. Very easy to read. I read it on a plane flight from L.A. to Detroit. FLEW through it.

It gives you hope/understanding about negative chatter in the brain, how we may be able to seek more peace. Her experience is extraordinary, but a MUST READ.

Video lecture of her experience (8 years to fully recover from the stroke she experienced at 37 from a genetic anomaly in the circulatory system in her brain:
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/jill ... sight.html

Information on amazon: shorter video (7 minutes) of a talk she gives.
http://www.amazon.com/My-Stroke-Insight ... 355&sr=1-1

Ah, she also went into Neuroscience because her brother is schizophrenic.

I put this in the Self-Help book section as well.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

ohh i heard of this through oprah (yeah, unfortunately oprah) but it is such a compelling story. also, there are podcasts on itunes that you can download to hear her story. i'd love to read the book...she sounds like an incredible person- very intelligent, too.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for the link Dreamer.


----------

